# strat tremolo with screw in arm quick fix



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

An easy trick I alway's use to firm up what often feels like a loose tremolo arm (screw in type), is to just wrap the arm threads with white plumbers tape. If you always remove your trem arm you may want to keep a roll in your case. It is the best quick fix I can think of, have used it for years. It makes a slightly sloppy / clanky arm into a nice smooth lever with no sloppy swinging of the arm when not in use as well.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

dgreen said:


> An easy trick I alway's use to firm up what often feels like a loose tremolo arm (screw in type), is to just wrap the arm threads with white plumbers tape.


Great idea. But does it make your bum-crack show when you play guitar? Could be a new hip-hop fad.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

That is a good quick fix!

The little spring that should be inserted before the arm is screwed in makes a big difference but they are so easy to lose. And it sseems like not too many shops carry them.

Lauzon Music in Ottawa sells them for $1.00. I bought 5 last time I was there!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

You can buy a bag of 10 genuine Fender from Amazon too.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

There's supposed to be springs under the screw section of the arm?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Jamdog said:


> There's supposed to be springs under the screw section of the arm?


Yup. Drop the spring in the hole and then thread in the trem arm. It doesn't wear out like teflon tape.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

another thing you can do is put a rubber o ring under the plate-
with the right sized ring its perfect but to install it you need to take the trem apart-
and then leave the arm in there afterwards really.
i remember buying a bag of the fender springs years ago-
they help but theres still too much slop.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Jamdog said:


> There's supposed to be springs under the screw section of the arm?


Lol ya I must have lost these years ago...


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Check out "5 things you didn't know about your Strat" on YouTube.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

That was the video that made me order the springs a while ago.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Fender Musical Instruments - American Series Stratocaster Tremolo Arm Tension Springs (12)


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Those are much larger than mine


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

In my strat-style builds, I actually use the springs from inside retractable ballpoint pens behind the tremolo arm. At 10 for $1.50, it's much cheaper than ordering specialty springs in.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Taylor said:


> In my strat-style builds, I actually use the springs from inside retractable ballpoint pens behind the tremolo arm. At 10 for $1.50, it's much cheaper than ordering specialty springs in.


Do they affect the tone in a positive manner?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I didn't even know they were supposed to have springs...


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Jamdog said:


> Do they affect the tone in a positive manner?


Only if your arm rattles otherwise. If not, it's just nice to be able to leave your trem arm somewhere other than straight down.


----------

